# Help. Smallmouth rod suggestion?



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey guys, I was looking at picking up a new rod and reel just for fishing river smallies. I purchased a 5'0 quantum octane this past spring for crappie and really liked it. So I'm leaning towards the same rod in the 6'0 version. Any suggestions? I'll be throwing mostly senkos, twister tails, tubes and occasionally a small crank like a rebel craw...I would appreciate any advice. 

P.s. I was told to use suffix 832 line with a fluoro leader to eliminate the chance of missing small taps. I have been using a 6' ugly stick with a pflueger president reel lined with all 10lb fluoro.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Forgot to mention, I'm talking about the spinning rod not bait caster, and the action is medium...

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

I would go with a 6'6" rod. I have a med. 6'6" bps boinic blade and its great for tiwsters, small cranks and wightless worms.


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

I fish for smallies A LOT since I live on the river. I throw all the same lures/baits you mentioned. I love my 7' (M) Cherrywood with a Quantum Q-Ray 20. Fairly inexpensive combo, but my go-to for bass. Wood/graphite combo, very sensitive, but can whip lighter baits a mile. I use PowerPro...tried the 832 on another combo and just don't care for it as much. I use a flouro leader as well.







Here's the reel...with a friend!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Widget_Master (Jun 7, 2013)

I would say to use whatever rod/reel you are comfortable with and enjoy using.


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

@widget, I like that advice. Just curious guys, what are the benefits of a 6'6 or 7' over the 6' ? How does the added length translate and benefit you on the river?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jakobie7 (Mar 28, 2012)

Fenwick elite smallmouth rod 6.6 med penn spinfisher v 3500. You'll never use anything else 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

I feel i can cast it futher then my 5'10" rod and im more accurate with the longer rod.


----------



## Lund Rebel (Mar 28, 2008)

I throw a lot of Senkos. I use 7' IM8 graphite, one piece rod. Good Shimano 2500 series reel with 10# Flourocarbon. This casts well. Try to get 9-10 eyelets on the rod. Just came back from week-long trip to Canada with many caught in the 3-4# range on this setup.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Fenwick Elite or Diawa VIP Smallmouth...various actions but would go with the longer rod if you like using very light line and throw a lot of smaller lures.


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

My favorite river smallmouth rod is a custom casting rod on a Batson RX8+S822.5 6'10" 1/8-1/2oz. 6-12lb Medium power extra fast action. The extra length is beneficial for a little extra casting distance. Even on small streams it's nice to be able to make a long cast when needed. When you see a rod has an extra fast action, the rod initially flexes very close to the tip, and the rods generally have more powerful butt sections than you might expect from the lower end of their lure rating. This rod is like having the tip of a ML rod with the power of a M. It's an incredibly versatile blank, and can be used effectively in either a spinning rod or a casting rod.

For something similar on the rack, take a look at the MLXF and MXF rods from St. Croix. 

Joe


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

When I'm fishing from the shore walking the banks I prefer my rhino med action 5'6" the short rod is a good when casting under and around tree limbs and cover, for open area a 6-7 and half rod is good too.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

When I am fishing for smallmouth in the river, I use an ultra light because I'm generally throwing spinners, minnows, or small cranks. If I threw senkos or tubes, I would want a 6'0 (minimum) medium/light action rod. Don't think an ultra light is too small. I was in NY this spring and happened to be there when the smallies were spawning. I caught lake Erie sized smallmouth one after another in the river on the ultra light with no issues (I was actually targeting trout).

You don't need to worry about missing small taps in the river, especially on non-finesse baits. They hammer it much harder than they do in the lake. In Lake Erie on finesse baits, sometimes it feels like goby taps, and then they take it. This also depends on the time of season.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

As mentioned earlier.. Use what your comfortable with.. Most of my smallie fishing is on rivers. When i know I'll be in close quarters I'll take my 5"5ultra light. Rest of the time it's my 6.6light action W/8lb . Just my 2cts JON

Sent from my XT555C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

I prefer a 7' for a few reasons. I actually feel more accurate with it than a 6', but can also cast farther. I rarely use my 6' rods anymore...maybe I should make a "Marketplace" post! I feel like my 6' rods are a bit too "flimsy" for lack of a better word, and for bigger smallies, especially in the rapids in rivers, you need to be able to swing out, guide the fish, etc. you've also got more rod to work with when setting the hook. It's not like LM where you need a big strong jerk to set it, you need time to make sure the fish has the bait before truly "setting" your hook. I don't feel my 6' rods and UL rods let me do that quite as well. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Jakobie7...you're probably right on with your post! Don't tempt me. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

I also would say my rod choice for smallies works for me, but not all 7'' Medium rods are created equally. I have another 7' medium, a Berkley Lightning Rod, that I'd never think of using in the river. I use it for lakes for saugeye though. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

My vote for best all around rod would be the St. Croix mojo tube/grub rod.I've got LOTS of rods but always seem to pick that one up.Its not cheap,but not expensive either.Rock solid built,handles all smallmouth baits great and,while not the best,it's a better than acceptable drop shot rod.Pair it w/a decent reel(pflueger President or Shimano Sedona or Sahara) or go pricier if you want.This rod will do ALL you ask of it.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

I like my light action Abu Garcia Cardinal for the river smallies around here. Nothing beats the thrill of bringing one in on a light action rod.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Grub man is right on the money, go with an xtra fast action light power rod for sure. Ive been using a G-Loomis SMR750S-SP Bronzeback Rod which fishes perfectly when matched with braid. A combo like this isnt limited to rivers only though, you can catch smallies anywhere they swim with it bc braid makes light power rods fish like medium power rods. I tangle with quite a few steelhead on this setup by accident in late spring each year after I switch over to smallies, and its remarkable how well it handles steelhead. Its important to make the distinction that youll be spooling up with braid when choosing a rod, because in doing so the physics of fishing as youre accustomed to change. Just as you want to use a different rod for jigs vs throwing cranks, you have to use a different rod with braid to get the maximum benefit out of the line. Yes youll be able to feel more bites, but youll also be able to bomb baits 120 feet out there (covering water faster and more efficiently), feel bottom comp better, feel anything that has fouled up your lure and get solid hook sets from longer than ever before. Its part of a system of finesse fishing that when set up correctly allows you to fish more efficiently and differently than you could before.


----------



## brettmansdorf (Apr 5, 2013)

I've had an old lews speed stick with the old Tennessee handle - although the electrical tape (Tennessee handle is like a 1" solid pvc pipe made of graphite - no reel retention - you tape it on) is a pain - the feel and the grip (even in cold) is great as the rod under fight adjusts in your hand (swivels)... Its pretty fast action - used it for jigs and wormin elsewhere - and it (and me) love it with braid. Only gripe is it would be nice if it was longer (only 5'6"). I'm a fan of longer rods 6'8"-8'3" for many reasons said above. Lews has some newer ones, but the handles are cork, not graphite - tape on cork isn't going to last too well. I'm just a big fan of the solid graphite handle - you can get them off ebay on a regular basis - seen (and likely to buy) several 6'6" ones...

As for reels - I've way too many - more ball bearings than brains as they say, but I will give mention to the Okuma UL at FishUSA for $18... Thought it would be a great disposable - its held up exceptionally - and for $18 its a bargain... It may be too small - but worth a look.

Best of luck and let us know what you choose.


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

brettmansdorf,

With my TN handles on graphite, I wrap the reel on with rod wrapping thread and finish, just like a guide. If you aren't one to swap reels constantly, you won't find a more comfortable way to attach the reel. Aside from multi-piece travel rods, where I want to pack the reel separately, I have no intention on going back to traditional reel seats on spinning rods. If you prefer the graphite tubing, you can always have a custom built. There are a couple options here, manufactured graphite tubing, or graphite sleeving.

Another tip to avoid the goo of some electrical tapes in the heat, wrap the reel on with a few wraps of the fiberglass reinforced strapping tape. You can then wrap over top with either plumber's thread tape or use heat shrink tubing over top.

A third option, is to use a plate style seat in conjunction with the TN handle. It's not as comfortable as a TN handle with the reel wrapped or taped on, but can be a reasonable compromise at times, if you like to swap reels. The seat can be either taped into place or preferably wrapped and finished into place.

Joe


----------



## mishmosh (Jul 22, 2007)

5' 6" ultralight setup with 4lb test. Versatile and fun as heck.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I third the vote for a good ultra light rig, fer sure!

Unless you're overlapping into steelhead season. That can get gnarly . . .


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Well guys, I'm in love with my ultralight and decided I didn't need another one, so I took the advice of the rest of you who responded. I picked up a 7' Abu Garcia Orra. Its a medium action with a stiff backbone. The reel has a 7 bearing system with a 5.8:1 gear ratio. I have it spooled up with 10lb suffix 832 with a 6lb P-line fluoro leader. I hope I did enough research and got the right rod for my application. Anyone care to give their 2 cents on my decision?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

musclebeach22 said:


> Well guys, I'm in love with my ultralight and decided I didn't need another one, so I took the advice of the rest of you who responded. I picked up a 7' Abu Garcia Orra. Its a medium action with a stiff backbone. The reel has a 7 bearing system with a 5.8:1 gear ratio. I have it spooled up with 10lb suffix 832 with a 6lb P-line fluoro leader. I hope I did enough research and got the right rod for my application. Anyone care to give their 2 cents on my decision?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


It doesn't seem versatile enough for a wading rod if you want to throw a variety of lures. And it's going to be long if you have to deal with overhangs or weeds on your back cast. I'd have gone with something like this:


> G Loomis 10203-01 SJR 721 GL3 6' F 1 6 - 10 1/16 - 5/16 Fast Light $210.00
> 
> 
> This rod is designed specifically to fish light jigs, soft plastics and jerkbaits. It's perfectly balanced for eight-pound line, but you can go up or down a line size with no problems. It has a soft tip to cast light baits, yet enough power to handle big fish. Walleye anglers will appreciate this rod for fishing small jigs tipped with a crawler or leech and it can also handle shallow to medium-depth crankbaits. It works well for fishing baits that are just too light to control well with a baitcasting outfit. GL3 offers excellent performance at a reasonable price. http://www.gloomis.com/publish/cont.../rods/classic_bass_rods/classic_spin_jig.html


----------

